# Infos zur Rahmennummer/Seriennummer



## Sam-Eugen (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Comunnity und Biker,

Ich bin ab und zu auf Themen zur Seriennummer/Rahmennummer gestoßen, jedoch schlau wurde ich daraus nicht wirklich 
und wollte mich vielleiht bei euch informieren 

Jeder Rahmen/Fahrrad hat eine Nummer nun ...

1. was sagt die Nummer eigentlich aus ? 
- Kann man eigentlich das Bike dadurch raus finden (z.B Ghost GH7000) ? 
- Kann durch die Nummer das Baujahr und Zeitpunkt rausfinden so wie es bei anderen Artikeln der Fall ist ?
- und überhaupt was wenn mein Bike geklaut wird, ich leite dies an die Polizei weiter und wie ich gehört habe können dir da au nix machen  

Blöder gedanke: könnte es sein das in der Zukunft auf Serien nummern verzichtet wird und andere Methoden zu verfügung stehen ? 

ich hoffe jeamand nimmt sich zeit mich auf zu klären


----------



## norman68 (18. Februar 2013)

Die Nummer sagt nix aus.

- bei den meisten Herstellern kann man über die Nummer nicht rausfinden um was für ein Bike es geht

- bei manchen ja bei den meisten nein

-die Polizei kann die Nummer in den Rechner eingeben und so falls schon mal eingegeben nachvollziehen wo das Bike herkommt. Mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (18. Februar 2013)

Die Rahmennummer ist nicht einheitlich aufgebaut und wird teilweise willkürlich spricht ohne Bezug zu Modell, Baujahr, Rahmengröße, etc vergeben. Bei manchen Rahmennummer funktioniert das allerdings schon.

Wenn dein Rad geklaut wird, bringt die Weiterleitung der Rahmennummer genauso viel, wie wenn du die Fahrgestellnummer eines gestohlenen Autos weitergibst. Wenn zufällig bei einer Kontrolle auch nach der Rahmennummer geschaut wird und diese Nummer als gestohlen gemeldet wurde, hast du eine Chance dein Rad zurückzubekommen.
Überleg mal wie oft dein Rad bzw. dessen Rahmennummer bisher kontrolliert wurde.

Bisher wurde noch kein Alternativsystem zu Rahmennummern entwickelt, das die Chance, ein geklautes Rad wiederzufinden, signifikant erhöht. Es gibt zwar GPS-Sender, aber die haben nur eine begrenzte Standbyzeit und müssen einerseits versteckt am Rad montiert werden, andererseits muss zu Wartungs- und Empfangszwecken auch ein Zugang von außen möglich sein.


----------



## Crop Circle (18. Februar 2013)

Sind Rahmennummern denn wenigstens einmalig?


----------



## Sam-Eugen (18. Februar 2013)

Danke an Norman68 und Toolkid, das hat mich schon etwas aufgeklärt vielen Dank

Aber Inetressenter Gedanke .. aber Crop Circle hat recht  sehr unwahrschinlich aber kann doch sein das mal eine Seriennnummer ohne es zu wissen Doppelt vergeben wird.

Also ich habe z.b ein GT Fury Alloy 2012 
also meine Serien nummer  AS######## BI-#### GK***-M#*

Was also wenn ich z.b Bei Gt anrufen würde und diese Nummer sage könnten die mir sogar verraten welches model das ist (ALso wenn GT das macht) richtig ?


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. Februar 2013)

Sam-Eugen schrieb:


> Was also wenn ich z.b Bei Gt anrufen würde und diese Nummer sage könnten die mir sogar verraten welches model das ist (ALso wenn GT das macht) richtig ?


Ja, wenn GT Rahmennummern vergibt, die sie eindeutig einem Modell zuordnen können, können sie dir anhand der eindeutig vergebenen Rahmennummer sagen, zu welchem Modell diese gehört. 
Oder was willst du mit deiner seltsamen Frage ausdrücken?


----------



## mightyEx (19. Februar 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Wenn dein Rad geklaut wird, bringt die Weiterleitung der Rahmennummer genauso viel, wie wenn du die Fahrgestellnummer eines gestohlenen Autos weitergibst. Wenn zufällig bei einer Kontrolle auch nach der Rahmennummer geschaut wird und diese Nummer als gestohlen gemeldet wurde, hast du eine Chance dein Rad zurückzubekommen.



Bei Kraftfahrzeugen sieht das etwas anders aus. Es gibt neben der Fahndungsdatenbank (INPOL) auch eine Halterdatenbank (ZEVIS). Wird ein Kraftfahrzeug gestohlen, wird in der Regel sowohl die Fahrgestellnummer als auch das Kennzeichen in Fahndung gesetzt. Weiterhin wird ein Vermerk bei der Halterdatenbank ZEVIS eingetragen. Sobald also ein gestohlenes Fahrzeug auch nur über das Kennzeichen als Halter abgefragt wird (z.B. Verkehrskontrolle), erhältst Du die Info, dass das Kennzeichen/Fahrzeug gestohlen wurde. Eine direkte INPOL-Abfrage mit der Fahrgestellnummer ist dazu nicht nötig. INPOL liefert dann nur die Detail-Informationen.

Fahrräder sind aber nirgends zentral registriert (im Sinne einer Halterdatenbank) und haben keine Kennzeichen. Daher kann nur dann eine positive Rückmeldung erfolgen, wenn eine Rahmennummer im Fahndungssystem existiert. Die muss natürlich einerseits bekannt und eingetragen sein und zum anderen aktiv abgefragt werden. Das sind die größten Fehlerquellen - nicht bekannte Rahmennummern, falsche oder unvollständige Rahmennummern, Fehler bei der Eingabe (Zahlen- o. Buchstabendreher), Fehler bei der Abfrage. Das sind natürlich "worst case"-Szenarios. In der Regel funktioniert das System schon.


----------



## Toolkid (19. Februar 2013)

Schön und gut, nur Nummernschilder lassen sich leicht austauschen und dann? Wie oft wird bei einer allgemeinen Fahrzeugkontrolle die Fahrgestellnummer geprüft?


----------



## Sam-Eugen (19. Februar 2013)

Apropo geprüft: mal zu was ganz anderem ...
1. mal angenommen ich gehe zur Polizei und nehme meine rahmennummer und ändere 1 oder 2 Zahlen ab und melde es als gestohlen dann muss ich also dEnde beleg zeigen können um dies nachzuweisen richtig? Also ohne beleg bringt das ja auch nichts?

2. Nun mal angenommen die rahmennummer sagt etwas über das Model aus ... z.b wie (meine da obenim gestrigen Beitrag) und es ist versichert durch Hausrat Versicherung oder was auch immernoh möglich ist ... diese Versicherung oder das Unternehmen muss doch auch die Rahmen Nummer prüfen und es einem Modem zu ordnen können ansonsten könnte man ja bescheiden bis zum geht nicht mehr, bei der Polizei und bei der Versicherung eine wie ich finde echt Grosse Lücke.

Ich glaub ihr Steiger mich da zu sehr rein oda xD


----------



## Toolkid (19. Februar 2013)

Die Versicherung prüft die Rahmennummer sicher nicht. Die meldest Marke, Modell und evtl Kaufpreis (zwecks Versicherungswert), wenn überhaupt. Sollte die Hausratversicherung das Rad mit abdecken, musst du AFAIK noch nicht mal diese Eckdaten durchgeben.

Sieh es mal so: Wenn dein Rad gestohlen wird, meldest du Marke, Modell und Rahmennummer an die Polizei. Eine Fahndung, in dem Sinn, dass aktiv nach dem Rad gesucht wird, wird sicherlich nicht ausgeschrieben. Wenn die ein Rad finden, können sie es auf Basis dieser Daten dir zuordnen. Allerdings solltest du schon belegen können, dass du das Rad auch wirklich gekauft hast. Also einfach ein schönes Rad am Bahnhof raussuchen, Rahmennummer aufschreiben und als gestohlen melden, funktioniert ohne Kaufbeleg nicht.


----------

